

Ask HN: What is the threshold of karmas that will allow me to downvote comments? - xijuan

I know it changes overtime. But anyone has any idea about the current threshold?
======
bdfh42
Why would you want to do this?

Vote up that which is good and allow the indifferent to languish.

~~~
xijuan
hahaha. You are right! But I just want to know!

------
zeynalov
500

~~~
meadhikari
not 500 i guess, i am not able to downvote with 1624 now.

~~~
jaredsohn
I can downvote with only 1030. However, for this article, yours is the only
comment that it will let me downvote. Also, a good number of articles on the
Ask HN page won't let me downvote although every article I have checked on the
front page does; I suspect it may have to do with the age of the comments.

------
benn_88
Over 9000

